# M Brown... today is your birthday !!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

To one of ChefTalk's pillars,
:bounce: Have A Glorious birthday! :bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

"My name is Shakes, and I'm an alcoholic."
-Shakes the Clown

Happy Birthday Michele from one "drunken clown lover to another"!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose,

Thats priceless  

Like Jim said, To one of our pillars.

Happy birthday Michelle.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Sugar paste pillars, you mean 

Happy Birthday Michelle! I hope it's been a good one. Wishing you a super year ahead!

Mezz


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

To think, I knew you 20 years ago!!! Doesn't that make you feel so young??

Happy Day, Michele!


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Hooray! Happy Birthday!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy Birthday Michelle!!! Hope it was a pleasant one!

Chrose, I love "Shakes"!!!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------

